# Christmas decorations



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

Please can anyone advise me where I can buy christmas decorations - indoor lights, tree items etc. We are near Vale do Lobo. Have looked locally and even drove to the big mall at Guia but could not find any. 

Cheers,


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

All the little Chinese shops in my area is awash with them so it might be worth trying them..... Alternatively, amazon.co.uk but delivery deadline might be a problem with the latter option.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

AKI have a really good selection as well. Both lights and decorations


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

and LeRoy Merlin and our Continente, Intermarche's


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Many thanks all done.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I was in leroy Merlin this morning and they have 15% off all Christmas decorations.


----------

